# וצמרת גשומת עפעפיים



## OsehAlyah

This is the last line in the song: *עוד חוזר הניגון*
I know it's poetic and I think I know the words in the sentence but just can't seem to visualize it or equate it to some other expression in another language.
צמרת - I think means tree tops
גשומת - I'm thinking this has to be a version of the word Gashmiut גשמיות as opposed to something to do with rain. So then something like realizing/attaining
עפעפיים - Eyelids

So Eyelids reaching the tree tops?
TIA


----------



## aavichai

the eyelids are the leaves probably
and the picture is the drops of rain (like tears) falling from the leaves slowly
(like when we see after the rain)


----------



## OsehAlyah

aavichai said:


> the eyelids are the leaves probably
> and the picture is the drops of rain (like tears) falling from the leaves slowly
> (like when we see after the rain)


I like that visual, but if this is the interpretation, what is the word Tzameret צמרת doing in the sentence?
And also how does this fit into the words in the song?


----------



## aavichai

the צמרת is the treetop

and it is like saying
a "rainy eyelids"s treetop

like a treetop with rainy leaves

the treeptop can represent and symbol the whole tree (as in poetic)

but the choice of treetop it is because the treetop fit more to the eyelids which are on the top of the person as well

like the the eyes of man are high - so the symbol in the tree is the treetop which is also high


----------



## OsehAlyah

aavichai said:


> the צמרת is the treetop
> 
> and it is like saying
> a "rainy eyelids"s treetop
> 
> like a treetop with rainy leaves
> 
> the treeptop can represent and symbol the whole tree (as in poetic)
> 
> but the choice of treetop it is because the treetop fit more to the eyelids which are on the top of the person as well
> 
> like the the eyes of man are high - so the symbol in the tree is the treetop which is also high


I see. I like it.  Thanks.
So it seems like everything in the song is abstract and open to interpretation.


----------



## aavichai

Alteman is known of his style of painting pictures through his words which symbolize events, acts and feeling and so on...

and poetic songs as poetic should be, sometimes have a wide range and can be looked from different angles to find "new" things
although, all of them "new" things should keep the basic spirit of the song


----------



## origumi

While צמרת גשומת עפעפיים is a strong metaphor, it must be taken in the context of לא פעם סגדת אפיים which intensities it much further. Pagan worship, for example, maybe Canaanite pagan worship, is undoubtedly implied here.

Alterman is the best in this kind of poetic expression.


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> While צמרת גשומת עפעפיים is a strong metaphor, it must be taken in the context of לא פעם סגדת אפיים which intensities it much further. Pagan worship, for example, maybe Canaanite pagan worship, is undoubtedly implied here.
> 
> Alterman is the best in this kind of poetic expression.


Ahhhh, WOW! Thank you for your input Ori gumi. It is definitely always appreciated. I misunderstood that phrase to mean that "A person who worships a face" is someone who places more importance on someone's physical appearance as opposed to what the other person is made of. This also lined up well with a woman and her laughter. 
But I think your interpretation makes much more sense as the under the surface mood of the words are quite close to a Psalm/Tehila.
So is it safe to guess that the earlier sentence (לא פעם) is the cause of the tears mentioned in the last sentence?


----------



## aavichai

I don't see how you connected the סגדת אפיים to that.

also it doesn't mean "A person who worships a face"
but he "plays" with the נפל אפיים which is like "bowing" and linked to admirition and giving respect, and used the verb סגד means "worship" instead

he just say that the man knows to admires the nature and the simple things that he sees

and how you see the לא פעם connected to the "tears"?
it just means "not once" as "many times" or "few times"

the "tears" does not have to mean "tears" but just a "picture" of the leaves dropping rain drops - and it is just a visualization

but if we do want to put the element of crying here
we can see it as the opposite of the loughing woman

as there is חורשה ירוקה
אישה צוחקת
and צמרת גשומת עפעפיים
that can be connected to the חורשה as they both nature
and also can be linked to the feeling of sadness and it is a complete for the loughter


----------



## OsehAlyah

aavichai said:


> I don't see how you connected the סגדת אפיים to that.
> 
> also it doesn't mean "A person who worships a face"
> but he "plays" with the נפל אפיים which is like "bowing" and linked to admirition and giving respect, and used the verb סגד means "worship" instead
> 
> he just say that the man knows to admires the nature and the simple things that he sees
> 
> and how you see the לא פעם connected to the "tears"?
> it just means "not once" as "many times" or "few times"
> 
> the "tears" does not have to mean "tears" but just a "picture" of the leaves dropping rain drops - and it is just a visualization
> 
> but if we do want to put the element of crying here
> we can see it as the opposite of the loughing woman
> 
> as there is חורשה ירוקה
> אישה צוחקת
> and צמרת גשומת עפעפיים
> that can be connected to the חורשה as they both nature
> and also can be linked to the feeling of sadness and it is a complete for the loughter


Thank you aavichai. I like your visualization and your interpretation of these words. It shows how versatile the words really are. However, the yadecha reikot, is a pretty well defined concept and it works pretty well with origumis more traditional interpretation, which have their foundations in our very own ancient writings and ideas. And I'm having trouble seeing how that would work in your interpretation.


----------



## aavichai

Hi  OsheAlyah (=עושה עליה?)

i don't see nothing paganic here

the ידיך ריקות - empty hands
comes next to עירך רחוקה = your city is far
וידיך ריקות ועירך רחוקה
and your hands are empty and your city is far

both come to Shows the "opposite" of the materialistic in this case

make the point of the "enjoyment" of the simple thing as the nature vs. the physical stuff
as his hands is empty as no money or anything
and his city his far as no home and house to live and sleep in it

and that empahsize the point of "natural" man who can "avoid" the physical things and be satisfied with non-physical things and find the hapinees in them
as he is also "free" from burden

i don't say that this is anti-materialistic poem
but can make the point of getting away also from the "regular", known and the comfortable life that this man knows and going back to a new-old way (of life) that was forgotten thorugh the years for some reason and now he "sees" it again

I really don't see nothing paganic here
just because the word סגד apears doesn't make it so
notice that the Worship is not just for the tree but also for the lough of a woman
and there is no such example of a paganic worship like that

so the Worship is just usage of word to emphasize a great respect but not literally going on his kness and "pray" for the woman or the tree


----------



## OsehAlyah

aavichai said:


> Hi  OsehAlyah (=עושה עליה?)


Yes that is correct.  

Thank you. Very nicely done. It's great to know that we have poetry with such depth and versatility.


----------



## aavichai

thank you too


----------

